# Packaging a Cane



## LilysDad

Something that is holding me back from cane sales is how to package them for shipping. I finally went to UPS the other day and asked them how they would package one. They said they would wrap it in bubble wrap and insert it in one of their 6x6x48 boxes. The cost of their box? $17.00!!!

How do you folks get around the high cost of packaging?


----------



## norson

I've both several boxes at UPS then sent the canes via USPS....however for most of the canes I buy shipping tubes 3-4-5" dia x 36" at Staples - $2-6.50. I've added "extensions" to those tubes if the cane is too long.


----------



## MJC4

I recently sent 3 pieces to Anchorage Alaska from NW Indiana. 1 cane + 2 walking sticks. I used the box that vinyl siding comes in. Was fortunate enough to have a contractor residing a house in the neighborhood. Wrapped the sticks then packed the box with newspaper, shipped via USPS.

I have also experimented with fabricating my own boxes with heavy cardboard, carpenters glue and strapping tape. U need long pieces of cardboard, a razor knife and straightedge. I am a retired insulator and have friends in the industry so I have access to the heavy duty, large cardboard boxes that are used to ship materials to jobsites. I think that big cardboard boxes that would suffice for making your own shipping containers would be available at the large home improvement stores.

I just can't see paying for cardboard shipping containers, perhaps I'm too cheap?


----------



## gdenby

I've used sections of vinyl downspouts, about $1/ft from local hardware stores. Capped w. a couple thicknesses of cardboard, stuffed newsprint, and sealed w. fiberglass strapping tape.

A not quite as tough solution would be get some cardboard boxes, and some bead foam insulation boards. Will need a snap off blade, and some white glue. Cut several slices from the board, depending on its thickness. Cut out a shape to hold the can or stick. Glue the cut out section(s) to a solid section. Cap w. another section. Cut pieces of cardboard, and glue them to the outside (top and bottom) bead foam. Better if you fabricate some cardboard corners. Tape the "sandwich" all together,


----------



## CV3

I make a triangle shipping box. For walking sticks. Cheap and easy. And Like MJC4 i watch for long boxes as I am driving around.


----------

